# Please Help me whats wrong with my Dove?



## soul_wing (Aug 19, 2011)

Please Help me. I dont know whats wrong with my dove! I cant take him to the vet because of money ishues. But my dove has been acting wired latly 
He has just finshed he molt and this is what he has been doing. He has been all puffed up and shaking for the past few days and all he wants to do is sleep and whenever i try to talk to him he skakes, and he has never done this before but he has been laying down at the bottom of the cage right by his Gravel  well not actually laying down like a humane but i mean i guess sitting and he nver sits at the botom of the cage. PLEASE help me what is wrong with my poor dove? I cant afford to lose another one! Here is a picture i took of him when he was shaking and puffed up. i had a blanket over him and my door was closed so no drafts and his water is room temperature.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is hard to say what could be wrong without an exam and a fecal sample examined to see if he is harboring something..or has bacteria numbers that are high.. If I could NOT get him to the vet then all you can do is give a safe broad spectrum antibiotic..follow up with a probiotic and hope you targetted the right problem.. another question is do you know for sure he is a he and not a she... sometimes hens can get like this if they have an egg comming..and you should watch for that... unless you know 100% he is a he.. what do you feed and does he have grit.. do you have any other birds in the house?... posting a pic of his dropping may help Karyn determine what may be going on..she hopefully can post some ideas for you when she checks in.


----------



## soul_wing (Aug 19, 2011)

yes it is a boy the vet said so pluss i looked myself...and his poop is a regular colour but i can still post a pic if you want me too. Also yes he has TONS of gravel and his food. Well i started giving him a bit of food from the vet just mixing in a tiny bit with his reguar food.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

soul_wing said:


> yes it is a boy the vet said so pluss i looked myself...and his poop is a regular colour but i can still post a pic if you want me too. Also yes he has TONS of gravel and his food. Well i started giving him a bit of food from the vet just mixing in a tiny bit with his reguar food.


doves are hard to sex from looking..they don't have external parts if you know what I mean. here is a quote about the subject.

The Ringnecks are quite hard to sex visually. Many an "old timer" in the dove fancier will tell you "the only one who can accurately sex a dove is another dove & they sometimes make mistakes".

If you can put a paper towel down on the bottom of the cage and post the droppings it will help allot to see what may be going on inside of him/her.. even if they look fine sometimes experienced folks can see other things we may not., and it is all you have at this point as you said you were not going back to the vet... why was he at the vet before?


----------



## soul_wing (Aug 19, 2011)

okay i post the picture and i took him to the vet for a check up and they said he was fine


----------

